# Are there any clinics that do donors eggs to 5 day blasts



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

I know in the states that this is more common but wondered if there were any clinics Southern Europe or Eastern Europe who can do 5 day blasts.

Thankx


----------



## pombal (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi,

I didn't do DE but I went to IVI, they have clinics in Portugal and Spain and I believe they do it. I don't know if it's something you can choose or if they only do it if the doc thinks it's necessary.
Have a look on their website, I think it's www.ivi.es
Best of luck,

Pombal 

/links


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks Pombai, it's just that I read that it can weed out the weeker ones by going to 5 days.


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

I think that one of the Czech clinics goes to 5 day blasts but i cannot remember which one.

Helen
x


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks Helen I am looking at Ukraine or Czech so I will try and find out, even tho both seem to have BFN's at the mo


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi
Many clinics can do 5 day blasts in Europe ( I know ISIDA in Ukraine that we talked about before does it)  Some do not as they do not have the lab technique to do so.  The problem is that getting from about 4.5 days over to blastocysts requires a different medium and I guess this is where it gets complicated.  I know my last clinic could do blasts but never did for my fresh transfers.  Many Drs feel that the embryos are far more fragile at that stage so even just doing the transfer you have more chance to lose them.  Most agree that the best is to transfer 3 day embryos especially if they are all top grade.  IMO if they were not so good grade I would consider to go longer to weed them out.  Having chem pg or miscarriages is really brutal and worth avoiding if possible but then the quality of the embryo is not the only factor in that.  Often it is the lining or other problem.

On the other hand my DR. took the rest of the embryos to blasts before freezing them as they felt this gives them a better chance for ET later if needed.    I can't really explain the logic there but I trust her. 

I also read a very interesting article recently from the latest ESHRE meeting ( This is what I do for fun- Ha ha!!! )  SOmeone had published a report that their research discovered a link between the medium used for blasts and more multiples, even when only one embryo was transferred.  It seems that something to do with the pressure of the liquid causing some of them to divide.  It was much more complicated then that but I thought it was interesting.  It was on the latest IVF.net news article if you want to read it.

It is very hard at first to decide where to go... I spent ages of time and research.  I think once you decide and get a relationship with your IVF DR. he/she will hopefully handle your case individually and do whatever procedures you need done and agree on. 

Good luck

Bonnie


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks Bonnie, yes there isn't even a concensus in the states on this, tho there success rates are unbelivably high to live birth.  Tho this could be getting good proven donors as opposed to proven fertility. Yes some top DR's there believe in 3et as well.  It does depend on lab and lab workers and quality of eggs. So I will remeber that grade is the best indication then.  thanks again for the info.xx


----------



## Femail (Sep 23, 2005)

I have recently come back from IVI Valencia and as you can see currently on the dreaded 2ww.

after transfer there were 4 remaining embryos and they took them all to Blastocyst stage before freezing. 3 reached the required standard (2 after 5 days and 1 after 6 days). So I now have 3 frosties as well as the 2 on board.

Hope this helps

Femail


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

Good look femail, is that the usual procedure in Spain or just at IVI.


----------



## Femail (Sep 23, 2005)

I don;t think its the usual procedure as my previous fresh cycle they froze the embryos straight away. The only difference I can see this time is there were more on the previous cycle than this time.
Never really asked them..


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

sorry I meant to say good luck on your 2ww, rather than "good look"


----------



## carok (May 24, 2005)

Preg Ment'd

Hi,

I did DE at IVI Valencia and we agreed ahead of time to take all embryo's to blast stage as I had several failed attempts with 3d 'perfect' embies.  I had one 6d blast transferred and 2 were frozen.  I am currently 25w pregnant from that single blast.  It was certainly a lot more nerve-wraking waiting for the updates to see how many were progressing,  but on the positive side the 2ww is shorter.

Good luck.


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Intersono in the Ukraine go to blasts if there are plenty of eggs, or they do a double transfer, to be on the safe side of having some embies to transfer, ie. a transfer on day 2 and a transfer on day 6 with blasts. This way, if none get to blast stage you still have a chance with the 2 day embies.


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi BOF
2 Clinics in Czech Rep do blast Repromeda & Helous (? spelling).  Repromeda only 3 couples from UK have used this Clinic from ff . 2 out of 3 of us are PG with DE, me age 51.  I canot comment on other clinic, Repromeda have had a run of BFN,s but just in this week 2 BFP,s they dont do blast as standard, but i am sure they would if requested.
The advantage of CZ over Spain is the cost, a lot less!!.
Xx
Karen


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

HI again BOFW
That other clinic should read Reprofit not Repromeda.
XX
Karen


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

The spelling of the clinic is Helios and it is in Brno.  I visited them in 2006.  Nice lady but I preferred Fertimed in Olomouc at the time and went there instead.  Fertimed does not like to do Blasts to my knowledge.
bonnie


----------



## fringegirl (Apr 26, 2007)

I have just been to IVI Alicante for ET and they did a 5 day blast for my embryos. I think it is quite common for IVI but I don't think they do it every time and not sure why It was done at 5 days and not 3 as another girl went to the same clinic and hers were 3 days blasts. As to whether it's more successful I'm not sure as I don't test until 20th Aug. On the other hand Vanilla who had a 3 day blast has just gotten a BFP on 9th Aug so who knows.


----------

